# Stealth 2 Duo Turbine Mod



## steelkane (Oct 20, 2007)

The case to be modded is an old supercase I modded about 8 years ago, and now it's time to mod it again. Instead of buying a new case I will go crazy on this old case to make it run cool for the new hardware of today to go in it.


----------



## JacKz5o (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice 

Good luck


----------



## steelkane (Oct 20, 2007)

Now that the case is taken apart I will cut the two 120mm fan holes in the front bezel for the turbine fans. the two fan here are for mock up.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 20, 2007)

Thats one big sweet case man, you have a nice project ahead of yourself... are you going to add any water cooling? I think you could fit a could rads in there


----------



## steelkane (Oct 20, 2007)

I was going to go with a water set up with a big rad on top, but that will be for the next case, this one will be all air and big heat sinks.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 20, 2007)

The fan duct tubes will now go in the 120mm hole I cut out and will then be filled in with fiberglass.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 20, 2007)

After I fill in the front with fiberglass it will change the way the case looked before,, If I get lucky and sand it right it should look like it was made from the factory,, I will even have to relocate the power and reset switches.


----------



## a111087 (Oct 20, 2007)

haha, this looks cool, but what about the noise?


----------



## steelkane (Oct 20, 2007)

It will be a lot of work to sand the fiberglass to the shape I want, But in the end I hope and think it will look factory made.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 20, 2007)

All the fans I will be using will be high CFM Quite fans.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 20, 2007)

With the two 120mm fans now in the front, the old switches will be covered with the fiberglass and the new ones will be moved,, The perfect spot look to be were the case tag used to go,, I just need to fill it with fiberglass, sand smooth and drill the holes for the new switches. The switches I will be using are Delrin Vandal Resistant Illuminated Switch Black, the one for power will have a white led ring and the reset will have a white led dot.


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2007)

This is gonna be one cool system...
3GHz Q6600 on stock cooling


----------



## steelkane (Oct 20, 2007)

Before I posted this project, I already finished some of the work, The front of the case has been sanded to what I think is a nice shape, it was then primer and then wet sanded smooth. Then a awesome black paint was applied, as will the whole case be black inside and out. I'm really happy the way it turned out.


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2007)

Dude... black with green lights =


----------



## steelkane (Oct 21, 2007)

hat said:


> Dude... black with green lights =


Green lights, the whole setup will have white lights. Fans, switches and HDD Led.


----------



## Darknova (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow...that's the kind of thing I one day dream of doing lol.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 21, 2007)

Now that the front is painted, It's time to cut the motherboard tray for wire management and the front of the case so the new switches will fit. Also some more fan holes, one at the top and one at the bottom, both 120mm. The top hole will be for the hard drive cage to Exhaust heat, and the bottom hole will be for the second SLI card to receive fresh air.


----------



## TheCrow (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats looking sweet mate!


----------



## steelkane (Oct 23, 2007)

I finished The Turbine fans for the front, I bought some Dubro Spinner 1-3/4" Black from a local Hobbie store and epoxy them to the fans, then gave them a good coat of high gloss black with clear coat to follow.


----------



## JacKz5o (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking great  Can't wait to see finished product.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 23, 2007)

Now I'm going to start on the back turbine fan above the power supply, this will be a 140mm fan to cool off the hard drive cage I will make later in the build. the reason I chose that spot is because there's a lot of dead space up there and this case really never came with much of a hard drive cage.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 23, 2007)

Thats cool,  Maybe a guide after   ?.  My case a little to small for 2x 120mm in the front by about  6mm lol .


----------



## steelkane (Oct 23, 2007)

Now That the back 140mm hole is cut out, I dont want to just leave it that way, so I will use this bowl I borrowed from the kitchen and cut the edge of it off and use it for a nice smooth round edge, then fill and shape it with fiberglass, The fiberglass will also cover all the other holes that were back there. once again when done it should look factory made.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 23, 2007)

This is what it looks like with the back 140mm hole filled in with fiberglass.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 23, 2007)

*subscribed*
looking great!
can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 23, 2007)

Next it's time to sand and shape it, and also cut the inside were the bowl came through so it's a flat surface the fan can mount to.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 24, 2007)

The next thing I want to work on is the hard drive cage, My ideal is to use 3/4 inch thick Cell-Cast Acrylic Sheet, Hold 5 drive that will be mounted above the power supply, with the 140mm Turbine fan blowing on them with the heat going out of the 120mm fan at the top of the case. I have it pictured in my head,, just have to make it.


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 25, 2007)

*Nice... Very nice indeed...*

Hey Steelkane, nice log you've got going here. You do some very nice work with the fiberglass. Do you have some experience with auto body work? Your shaping talents are a force to be reckoned with. I am looking forward to seeing how the mod plays out. Once again, very nice....


----------



## steelkane (Oct 31, 2007)

Update,, I did some work on the side panel, I wanted a window but not just a plain window, A window that would fit the case theme, So I came up with an S shape window. "STEALTH"  And on order is a Black Transparent Colored Plexiglass.


----------



## jasper123 (Nov 6, 2007)

Man that is really neat thats is going crazy on it. it looks way different.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 22, 2007)

Update: It's been sometime since my last update but I finished some more work on the case. After I did the work on the back turbine fan, I had no way to mount it to the back except having the screw heads showing, I wanted it to look as clean as possible so I lined up the back fan and drilled the holes so the spinner would be center. took the screws back out and used a countersink so the screw heads would go into the fiberglass, then bolted the fan back up and fiberglassed over the screw heads,, now the back fan will have the clean look. and I have studs to mount the back 140mm turbine fan.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 22, 2007)

I built up the fiberglass on the back a little more because when I sanded, I could see some of the screw heads, then I epoxied an aluminum spinner on the 140mm fan,


----------



## steelkane (Nov 22, 2007)

Next I will be mounting the front turbine fans,, I used Scotch clear mounting tape to hold the fans in place, trying to get the spinner as center as I could,  then used my dremel with a drill bit to drill the mounting holes. doing it by myself with the tape helped,, but I would have liked another set of hands for this. when done and the front bezel on, I was happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 22, 2007)

Next I mounted the Aerocool white Led fans behind the Black turbine fans, All 4 fans are about 70CFm at 26dBA each, I was really happy with the amount of airflow the 4 fans putout, and to me the whole setup was quiet.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 22, 2007)

I uploaded a test video of the front & rear turbines running to you tube,, here's the link.   http://youtube.com/watch?v=MYpMJNVoFhg


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 22, 2007)

what i don't understand is why you made the rear one an intake...
other than that i love it!


----------



## steelkane (Nov 22, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> what i don't understand is why you made the rear one an intake...
> other than that i love it!



The rear is intake for the hard drive cage, that I will build next & it will hold 5 drives, and the 120mm fan on top of the case will be exhaust.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 23, 2007)

Man, that is a REALLY nice setup you have going there. Makes me want to do it to an old case.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 23, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Man, that is a REALLY nice setup you have going there. Makes me want to do it to an old case.



Thanks, so far it's turning out the way I pictured it.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 23, 2007)

steelkane said:


> Thanks, so far it's turning out the way I pictured it.



It's awesome, you should build them and sell em. Put Thermaltake out of business


----------



## steelkane (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks again for words,, Today I will start on the hard drive cage that will be made out of Ac Ryan Black AcrylPanel, The cage will hold 5 Drives and act as a tunnel that will exhaust hot air out through the top 120mm fan.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 23, 2007)

wow is all i have to say it puts normal cases to shame i cant wait till its finished planning any exhausts out the top?


----------



## steelkane (Nov 29, 2007)

Well today I'm back to give an update on the hard drive cage, First I wanted it to hole 5 hard drives & sit above the PSU with the back 140mm fans as intake & the top 120mm fan & two 80mm side fans as exhaust. here's what I started with,






I want the cage to fit in the top section of the case.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 29, 2007)

Because of the top 120mm fan & two 80mm side fans, I wanted the cage to take up much of the top section but allowing the fans to function well, Here's the cage after more cutting,


----------



## steelkane (Nov 29, 2007)

Now that I have the basic shape of the cage, It's drill press time, the mounting holes. 



Note that both pieces were put together & cut as one.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 29, 2007)

The cage with some drives mounted,















The drives show here are only for mock-up, sata drives will be used.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 29, 2007)

I put the cage in the case for a test fit, Still need to cut the cage where it sit's by the drive bays,,


----------



## steelkane (Nov 29, 2007)

I was thinking of making some kind of design at the end by the drive bays, but not sure of what yet, I came up with this design, but if you have any Ideal on it, please let me know.


----------



## kane77573 (Nov 29, 2007)

Looks good, cant wait to see finished product


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 29, 2007)

I probably wouldn't go for the design myself. I'd either leave it the way it is, or if possible, cut out flames on the end of it. This is turning out pretty awesome. It makes me want to learn fiberglass.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 30, 2007)

wtf8269 said:


> I probably wouldn't go for the design myself. I'd either leave it the way it is, or if possible, cut out flames on the end of it. This is turning out pretty awesome. It makes me want to learn fiberglass.



Flames, thanks thats an awesome Ideal I think I'm going with flames, the spot that really need to be trimmed is the 3rd drive bay down, thats were the dvd-burner will go. Now I just have to learn how to draw flames. and on the fiberglass, I tried two kinds of fiberglass, bondo brand and evercoat brand, the evercoat everglass was much easier to use, I got my can from a local auto parts store, It comes in 1 quart cans & 1 gallon cans. If you need anymore help on it just ask.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 30, 2007)

steelkane said:


> Flames, thanks thats an awesome Ideal I think I'm going with flames, the spot that really need to be trimmed is the 3rd drive bay down, thats were the dvd-burner will go. Now I just have to learn how to draw flames. and on the fiberglass, I tried two kinds of fiberglass, bondo brand and evercoat brand, the evercoat everglass was much easier to use, I got my can from a local auto parts store, It comes in 1 quart cans & 1 gallon cans. If you need anymore help on it just ask.



yea, flames will be kickass.


----------



## jasper123 (Dec 3, 2007)

that cage looks great cant wait to see it with the case painted black it will blend in nice


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 3, 2007)

That just doesn't look safe. It would probably suck my cat in and beat him up. LMAO  Other than that.. it just needs a new paint job, but it looks good.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 3, 2007)

Bluefox1115 said:


> That just doesn't look safe. It would probably suck my cat in and beat him up. LMAO  Other than that.. it just needs a new paint job, but it looks good.



I have a cat too, crazy little kitten LOL, On the paint job, the whole case inside & out is getting a fresh coat of Black Candy Pearl.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 3, 2007)

Today I did some work on the Corsair Dominator Memory Airflow Fan, Why 1. because when I plugged it in I wondered how that was going to cool anything, barely no airflow at all, I was shocked. 2. because I want white Led fans. 3 because I want the body of it all black to match my setup. I'm sure everyone knows what they look like but here's a picture before I start.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 3, 2007)

Here's what the stock fans look like once out of the casing


----------



## steelkane (Dec 3, 2007)

The fans I used were ACE 40 x 20mm LED Fans - White, that I ordered from performance-pcs, there 8.8 CFM @ 34.3 dB(A) not as silent as the stock fans but CFM is much more, Each fan had a 3pin plug, but I only wanted one 3pin just like the stock fans, so I cut & spliced the wires to one 3pin and sleeved it black,


----------



## steelkane (Dec 3, 2007)

Putting it back together without the blue stickers that cover the screw heads and say dominator on the side, I still have one more mod to do to it, instead of the blue sticker I will cut a piece of solid black Plexiglass. But so far I'm likening the way it's turning out


----------



## Darknova (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice. I took the stickers off mine as soon as I got it. Haven't got around to replacing the fans though heh, which I really should, mine squeal -_-


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow, very nice setup so far!


----------



## steelkane (Dec 3, 2007)

This has been a fun project and thanks for likening it.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 3, 2007)

steelkane said:


> I have a cat too, crazy little kitten LOL, On the paint job, the whole case inside & out is getting a fresh coat of Black Candy Pearl.



lol.. sounds cool, I like black    and btw, you better post this on ModRigs on EVGA's website, and you better win a damn prize. LOL


----------



## steelkane (Dec 3, 2007)

Today I finished the Black Plexiglass cover for the Dominator fan, This is what I started with,


----------



## steelkane (Dec 3, 2007)

And here it is after the cutting, sanding & polishing,


----------



## steelkane (Dec 3, 2007)

Here's a few shots of it attached to the Dominator,


----------



## Darknova (Dec 3, 2007)

Except for adding thickness, what exactly is the point in that plexiglass cover?


----------



## steelkane (Dec 3, 2007)

And the last shot is the finished work and mounted on the board running, Funny thing is, and I'm not sure why but the Dominator fits tighter now when installed, I'm happy with the finished product and wonder why they didn't make it this way in the first place.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 3, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Except for adding thickness, what exactly is the point in that plexiglass cover?



It hides the fan screws, if you look at the picture before I started, they had a blue sticker, and I wanted it all black. thanks for looking.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a Design for the hard dive cage,,This is what I came up with,, let me know what you think of it. Thanks for looking.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 4, 2007)

steelkane said:


> I have a Design for the hard dive cage,,This is what I came up with,, let me know what you think of it. Thanks for looking.



Just a random idea, but what about some sort of large sparking effect.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 4, 2007)

large sparking effect by itself or added to the flames,, Note that the red marks will be cut out with a bandsaw.


----------



## intel igent (Dec 4, 2007)

@ steelkane:

I LUV IT! fackin sweet mod so far 

i really like those old super towers, theyre similar to my plusview but taller! awesome for watercooling  or modding


----------



## steelkane (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, I have another super tower in storage the same as the one I'm modding now,, That one will be modded next for water.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 4, 2007)

steelkane said:


> large sparking effect by itself or added to the flames,, Note that the red marks will be cut out with a bandsaw.



Large sparking effect by itself. I personally think that is more akin to fast spinning hard drives than flames.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 5, 2007)

Not to sher how I would cut Large sparking effect, could you show me some kind of example on your ideal, Thanks


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 5, 2007)

The flames turned out awesome; better than I was expecting.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 5, 2007)

Kool, I'm glad to hear you like the flames, As soon as I get them cut out, sanded & polished I will post them.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 8, 2007)

Today, I did a some lapping on the heat sinks, for the cpu I will be using a Cooler Master Eclipse, & for the South bridge I will use the Thermalright HR-05 IFX/SLI High-Riser with a hiper 80mm slim white Led fan, And for the North Bridge I will use the Thermalright HR-05 IFX High-Riser with a hiper 80mm slim white Led fan.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 8, 2007)

please tell me you didn't use that polish when you lapped those...


----------



## Woah Mama! (Dec 8, 2007)

That is sweet! It's a HUGE case. Seems you have had no problem to put 2x120mm fans on yours but I am having my fair share with my Cooler Master project. Just adding the extra 120mm fan on the front is taking 3 5" bays from me 

 This is uber sweet though, how are you planning to run all of these fans? Won't the easiest way be with 2x 6 fan controllers in the 5" bays? I like the white LED lights too, is something different. I think the case would be nice if you can possibly air brush white lightning streaks around those 120mm fans.

 That case is so friggin huge...


----------



## steelkane (Dec 8, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> please tell me you didn't use that polish when you lapped those...



No, I didn't use the polish, I used sand paper, 400-2500 with water and dish soap, then for the final I have some 7000 sanding cloth.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 8, 2007)

Woah Mama! said:


> That is sweet! It's a HUGE case. Seems you have had no problem to put 2x120mm fans on yours but I am having my fair share with my Cooler Master project. Just adding the extra 120mm fan on the front is taking 3 5" bays from me
> 
> This is uber sweet though, how are you planning to run all of these fans? Won't the easiest way be with 2x 6 fan controllers in the 5" bays? I like the white LED lights too, is something different. I think the case would be nice if you can possibly air brush white lightning streaks around those 120mm fans.
> 
> That case is so friggin huge...



Thanks for the ideals, I have 1 aerocool powerwatch 4 channel, 1 Zalman zm-mfc1 plus 6 channel, and a logisys 3.5" bay controller that handles 3 fans. I'm also adding a 80mm slim white Led fan on the side panel behind the cpu. I'm hoping for a cool running system.


----------



## Woah Mama! (Dec 8, 2007)

I think if you set the air flow up properly you will get a very cool running system. A case that big though does need a bit more consideration when it comes to air flow patterns though, but looks like you have the right ideas for it. Especially putting the hard drives up above the PSU, great idea that I wish I had the room for.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 8, 2007)

after the two 120mm fans in front,, the case was not deep enough for the hard drive cage there, and I already had all my bay devices thought out, so that was the only spot left,, the drives should run cool up there,, with i intake fan & 3 exhaust fans.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 9, 2007)

steelkane said:


> Not to sher how I would cut Large sparking effect, could you show me some kind of example on your ideal, Thanks



Yeah cutting it would be hard!


----------



## steelkane (Dec 12, 2007)

Back today for a small update,, I hope to have the flames cut out sometime this week,, but for now I did some work on the power & reset switches, I wasn't happy with the way the switches looked mounted to the front, I thought it was missing something and looked plain,


----------



## steelkane (Dec 12, 2007)

So I cut out a small plate from plexiglass, shaped it with 400 grit sandpaper, then I used 4mm button socket cap screws and nuts to mount the plate to the front, then drilled 4 mounting holes, tightened screws, then cut 2 switch holes, & 1 hole for the Hard drive Led. so both would match.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 12, 2007)

And here is a few shots with the switches mounted to the front using the Plexiglass plate & screws, I think now it looks better & I'm happy with the mod.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 14, 2007)

update: Today I did some more work to add to the front turbine fans, Not to the face but inside, when looking inside the case you could see two different set's of fans used, 1 black fan with the spinner & attached to it a aerocool silver lighting fan, It looked nice from the front but I felt it was missing something from the inside, so I set out to make a box for it made out of glossy black Plexiglass, & modders mesh for the grills, here's a shot of the inside before I started,,


----------



## steelkane (Dec 14, 2007)

after I cut the shape I wanted and drilled the blowholes & mounting holes I laid in the modders mesh,


----------



## steelkane (Dec 14, 2007)

I then used a rubber hammer to shape the mesh so it would sit flush with the face of the plexiglass from the inside.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 14, 2007)

Modders mesh is nice but takes time to get the shape your looking for,, When I thought I had the shape I was looking , It was worth it.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 14, 2007)

And finally after mounting it to the fans & making a side wall & top for it, I like the look of it & feel it was worth the time making it, I like to call it the Turbine fan box,, LOL


----------



## steelkane (Dec 15, 2007)

Today, I finished all the mods to the case, Next will be getting the case ready for paint, here are some pictures of the case before paint.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 15, 2007)

i feel bad for any 56k users


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 15, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> i feel bad for any 56k users



you should anyway. 56k blows.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 15, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> i feel bad for any 56k users



ppl still use 56k,


----------



## kane77573 (Dec 15, 2007)

Looking good, when is it gonna be done?


----------



## steelkane (Dec 16, 2007)

Today, I cut out the flames on the hard drive cage,, It's the shape I want, next I will sand the edges smooth to make it look as clean as I can,, The band saw I used was old and had the wrong blade, but sanding should fix it.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 16, 2007)

Today I did a little sanding on the hard drive cage,, I still need to do the polishing but here's the cage with two drives mounted.


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 17, 2007)

The cage turned out awesome!


----------



## steelkane (Dec 17, 2007)

wtf8269 said:


> The cage turned out awesome!



Thanks, I'm now working on painting the case, there is allot of work that needs to be done to the case, the old paint has to be striped off, & then lots of sanding, I'm planing on the paint being done by Wednesday. So this project is getting close to being done.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 17, 2007)

If I ever want a custom case made I am so paying you to do it


----------



## steelkane (Dec 17, 2007)

Darknova said:


> If I ever want a custom case made I am so paying you to do it



Thanks, It's complements like yours, that make modding worth it.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 21, 2007)

Update,, The paint is finished, the color I went with was Black Candy Pearl. It's a deep black paint but when the light hits it i'm not sure what color it is,, here's some shots as it sits now.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 21, 2007)

Coming along very well steelkane! This case is going to be badass.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks theonetruewill, I'm putting it back together now that the paint is done,, I will have allot of wires to hide,,, just hope all the mods pay off.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 21, 2007)

steelkane said:


> Thanks theonetruewill, I'm putting it back together now that the paint is done,, I will have allot of wires to hide,,, just hope all the mods pay off.



I'm sure it will. That's a really nice job you've done there.

Man, that is one monstrous case. lol


----------



## steelkane (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Wile E, I found some wheels for the case, It's between two different styles, they were cheap so I bought both & will see what looks better.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 21, 2007)

steelkane said:


> Thanks Wile E, I found some wheels for the case, It's between two different styles, they were cheap so I bought both & will see what looks better.


I like the bottom ones better. I like how they covered the gap more between the wheels.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 21, 2007)

The bottom wheels have a mounting hight of 3" in & wheel Diameter 2.36" in, & the top wheels have a mounting hight of 2.78" in & wheel Diameter 2.56" in, I like both,,


----------



## Darknova (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow....

'nuff said.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 21, 2007)

Holy shit man, that is awesome.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks JC316 & Darknova, the paint really improved the look, I should have another update soon,, thanks again for looking.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 22, 2007)

Today I added the 120mm silver lighting fan to the bottom of the case for the second SLI card to receive fresh air, I used my old wheels, Because the new wheels have not got here yet, now since the fan would be seen on the bottom I wanted to dress it up some,, first I thought about making a gloss black plexiglass box for it, But I just ended up wrapping the fan with modders mesh. 

                                                                                                                                 Here's some shots mounted to the bottom of case, 


​


----------



## JC316 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hmm, you may want to go with some larger wheels, that bottom fan doesn't have much clearance, so the air wont be able to get in or out easily. I would recommend at least an inch of clearance for proper airflow.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 22, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Hmm, you may want to go with some larger wheels, that bottom fan doesn't have much clearance, so the air wont be able to get in or out easily. I would recommend at least an inch of clearance for proper airflow.


                                                                                                                                 The wheels on the case now, are the old wheels, the fan has 1-1/2 clearance now, with the new wheels, it should be above 2"


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 23, 2007)

looking awesome! too much work for me to handle.. lol nice job!  btw I like the look of the mesh.. have you thought of diamond plate?


----------



## steelkane (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Bluefox1115, I also like diamond plate, but not the theme for this build,, Here's an UPDATE with some of the hardware installed,


----------



## Darknova (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice...but that S/B cooler looks out of place :\...


----------



## JC316 (Dec 23, 2007)

I agree with dark, the cooler looks funny.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 23, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Nice...but that S/B cooler looks out of place :\...



I've already bench tested the board, It's on there right & really keeps the south chip cool. "But on a side note"  when I upgrade to better video cards, I'll have to use something else.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 24, 2007)

Being X-Mas, I did just a little work on the back 92mm fan grill, at first I was just going to cut some mesh for it,, but I thought I would try my hand at a custom grill,, I used the mesh & cut the letter S in the middle of it, to match the side window, I tried all the tools I had to cut it too, dremel, tin snips, drill press, if only I had a scroll saw, I thing that would have worked the best. But in the end I think it came out alright.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 24, 2007)

looking good!
that cpu cooler is freaking massive!
what hardware are you running in there?


----------



## zOaib (Dec 24, 2007)

WoW .................. i am speechless .................. like that one guy said if i wanna get something modded u r gonna be the man , i get it done from , btw do u have a website and if someone wanted to get something modded from you how do i go about doing it =)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 24, 2007)

Very nice.Could you fit some rubber gromits in the drive cage? the holes look a bit big just for the drive screws.

I like the fan arangement in the front a lot.


----------



## TUngsten (Dec 24, 2007)

Must sound like a 747 on takeoff!


----------



## steelkane (Dec 24, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> looking good!
> that cpu cooler is freaking massive!
> what hardware are you running in there?


                                                                                                                                 Thanks Random Murderer, The cpu heatsink is a cooler master Eclipse, Foxconn N68S7AA 680i motherboard, e6850 cpu, G-skill 2GB DDR2 800 4-4-4-12 HZ, MSI 8600GTS in SLI, 2x74GB raptors-raid-0, WD 320GB, WD 400GB, saving for a 750 or 1TB HDD,


----------



## steelkane (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks again to everyone viewing my work log,  (zOaib) still working on my site http://www.steelkanepc.com I will soon have a ebay store having modded case's, (tigger69) rubber gromits do fit in the cage, Thumb screws will then hold in the drives, (TUngsten) I will post a video when it's finished, It shouldn't be that loud.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2007)

next thing should be to build your own custom coolers for the vid cards 


honestly it is simply amazing so far 3 thumbs up


----------



## Kursah (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice work Steel, I've been watching this thread for a while and I am very impressed with your dedication and method of planning and execution. Also nice work with all the images, the video and every step you've detailed to show more of us out here that modding an older case can net a very cool result.

Granted most of us don't have a shop like you do, but even just a drill w/some bits and a dremel can net some better cooling and looks. And even a can of spray paint and some basic sanding can go a long ways in looks on an older beat-up case.

Again, awesome work, I am looking forward to more pics and vids of this awesome case!


----------



## steelkane (Dec 24, 2007)

cdawall said:


> next thing should be to build your own custom coolers for the vid cards
> 
> 
> honestly it is simply amazing so far 3 thumbs up


                                                                                                                                 Glad to hear the guys at TPU like my work, It's a great site, I have built a custom cooler for a AGP 7800GS,, let me get the pictures together & post it. Thanks much.


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 24, 2007)

Steelkane, anychance you would make me a case for my computer currently I'm having troubles with straight air cooling, so I'm hoping if your up for the job let me know ^.^


----------



## steelkane (Dec 24, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Nice work Steel, I've been watching this thread for a while and I am very impressed with your dedication and method of planning and execution. Also nice work with all the images, the video and every step you've detailed to show more of us out here that modding an older case can net a very cool result.
> 
> Granted most of us don't have a shop like you do, but even just a drill w/some bits and a dremel can net some better cooling and looks. And even a can of spray paint and some basic sanding can go a long ways in looks on an older beat-up case.
> 
> Again, awesome work, I am looking forward to more pics and vids of this awesome case!


                                                                                                                                 WoW, Thanks for the Marry X-MAS comment, Thank you Kursah.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 24, 2007)

PyroX1040 said:


> Steelkane, anychance you would make me a case for my computer currently I'm having troubles with straight air cooling, so I'm hoping if your up for the job let me know ^.^



PyroX1040, check out my site http://www.steelkanepc.com for my contact info.


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 24, 2007)

steelkane said:


> PyroX1040, check out my site http://www.steelkanepc.com for my contact info.



Are you in Chicago???


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 25, 2007)

What CPU cooler is that


----------



## steelkane (Dec 25, 2007)

PyroX1040 I'm in Chicago, & the cpu cooler is a cooler master Eclipse.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 29, 2007)

Small Update, The wheels I ordered finally came in,, Here's a shot of the new wheels & in the middle is the old stock wheel. They fit perfect, No drilling was needed. 


                                                                                                                                 For a $1.50 a wheel I really think it turned out nice. 

                                                                                                                                 Now there's 3" clearance under the case. 


​


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2007)

steelkane said:


> Small Update, The wheels I ordered finally came in,, Here's a shot of the new wheels & in the middle is the old stock wheel. They fit perfect, No drilling was needed. http://www.hackmyitouch.com/steelkane/New Wheels 800x600/SS854002.jpg​                                                                                                                                 For a $1.50 a wheel I really think it turned out nice. http://www.hackmyitouch.com/steelkane/New Wheels 800x600/SS854006.jpg​                                                                                                                                 Now there's 3" clearance under the case. http://www.hackmyitouch.com/steelkane/New Wheels 800x600/SS854009.jpg​


Where did you get the wheels? I'm thinking of bottom mounting my 3x120mm rad, and would need some extra clearance.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 29, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Where did you get the wheels? I'm thinking of bottom mounting my 3x120mm rad, and would need some extra clearance.


                                                                                                                                 There's a couple of style's under the twin wheels, here's a link to the ones I have,  http://www.greatlakescaster.com/proddetail.php?prod=TWUN-65N-P02-VS&cat=202


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

Now THAT is one cool looking computer case!!!
And the fan's in the front remind me of my Tamjet engines.. (wouldn't that be cool too??)


----------



## steelkane (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks TechnicalFreak, I'm swamped with computer repairs, i should have an update in a few days, Thanks to everyone once again for viewing my log.


----------



## kane77573 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice pc finally, WOW nice fucking wheels


----------



## steelkane (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello to all & happy 2008, today I have my first update for 2008, I finished up most of the pc's I had to repair & had some time to work on my project,, I made some panels to help with wire management, I used gloss black plexiglass. The panels were made to cover the drive bays & the PSU, First I cut out the size to fit over the bays & PSU then drilled 7/8 holes, sanded and polished the edges then used modders mesh behind. The panels are removable using Velcro tape.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 9, 2008)

I installed the front bezel & did a test fit with the bay devices, not sure if this will be the final order of them, but here's what the mock-up looks like. I would like your opinion on this.


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 9, 2008)

sexy


----------



## jurrasstoil (Jan 9, 2008)

nice work, no doubt.

for me its a bit overloaded.

And those tiny wheels made me laugh pretty hard xD


----------



## steelkane (Jan 10, 2008)

PyroX1040 said:


> sexy



Thanks Pyrox1040


jurrasstoil said:


> nice work, no doubt.
> 
> for me its a bit overloaded.
> 
> And those tiny wheels made me laugh pretty hard xD


                                                                                                                                 Thanks jurrasstoil, It is packed, only because I dont like simple.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 10, 2008)

steelkane said:


> Thanks Pyrox1040
> 
> Thanks jurrasstoil, It is packed, only because I dont like simple.



i think it's looking good, but the 5.25" devices don't really seem to match... have you thought about painting them?


----------



## steelkane (Jan 10, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> i think it's looking good, but the 5.25" devices don't really seem to match... have you thought about painting them?


                                                                                                                                 yes I have, that did bother me, so I'm going to paint the DVD burner first, the same color as the case,, then see how it's going to look. Also I might replace the Aerocool power watch for a Moneual Lab iMON Ultra Bay
Only because I've had trouble with the power watch before & I should have enough fan channels with the two Zalmans. Thanks again for viewing.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 10, 2008)

steelkane said:


> yes I have, that did bother me, so I'm going to paint the DVD burner first, the same color as the case,, then see how it's going to look. Also I might replace the Aerocool power watch for a Moneual Lab iMON Ultra Bay
> Only because I've had trouble with the power watch before & I should have enough fan channels with the two Zalmans. Thanks again for viewing.



Damn.. That's something I would like too. Does that company ship outside US??


----------



## steelkane (Jan 10, 2008)

TechnicalFreak said:


> Damn.. That's something I would like too. Does that company ship outside US??


                                                                                                                                 I had a look at there site there Shipping to USA & Canada,Also try iMon's site they seem to ship anywere from what I seen.  http://www.monshopper.com/shop/accessories-imon-c-25_29.html


----------



## steelkane (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello, I'm going to start this mod back up, I had allot of trouble with some of the hardware, the foxconn 680i motherboard went bad & never ran well with a e6850 because it didn't support it, The only 680i motherboard that has no support for a e6850, so now I will change to a striker extreme & better video cards, also change the heat sinks, & the front bay devices. I will have new photo's soon & finish this project up soon,


----------



## steelkane (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's the new board with some new heat sinks, the heat sink that runs the coolest will be used for the final build.



Also for a new front bay device I will use a alpha cool panel that will be painted to match the case


----------



## steelkane (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's a photo of it running with the old hardware.


But now it's back apart & I'm working on putting it back together with new hardware.


----------



## steelkane (Apr 22, 2008)

New pictures are ready, The final order of bay devices used, from the top,, down,, alphacool panel, Vortex 2 HDCS to cool off the hard drives from the front, 20x lite-on burner, 2 Zalman fan controllers,  KAZE MASTER 2 Fans Controller, 2 Temperature Display. USB headphone-mic firewire panel.










Next is the motherboard installed with a thermalright Ultima-90 using 2 92mm white led aerocool fans, with most of the wire management done.


----------



## steelkane (Apr 27, 2008)

I did a little work on the south bridge heat sink to make it run cooler, there was a thin aluminum plate that had the name Republic of games on it, So I carefully took it off & attached a thermalright HR-05 IFX heat sink to it with Akasa thermal Tape, The bond is really strong & the temp went from over 100F, down to low 80F temp.










Next is a few shots of the Almost finished work, with the pc up & running,I still need to tie-up a few loose ends, but this is really close to being DONE.


----------



## Gam'ster (Apr 27, 2008)

Thats positively amazing, looks like something that belongs in empire strikes back.
Paint work is excellent.
Job well done. 

Cheers
Gam


----------



## Wile E (Apr 27, 2008)

That thing is so huge, it makes me laugh. (In a good way). I think your next mod should be to put 2 full systems in the case.


----------



## steelkane (Apr 28, 2008)

From start to almost finished, This PC was by far the biggest challenge for me to build, & I'M glad to see others like it, empire strikes back, I can see that now that you said it, KOOL, as far as it being packed with hardware and having every part being used & not just there for looks was part of the challenge. Next thing to do is work on wire management behind the motherboard tray, so my side panel will fit. That should finish this mod.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 28, 2008)

looks like everything is going on in there!.....
is has been a while since I looked at a case mod this good!
how long did it take you to complete this?

FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2008)

i love this thing


----------



## steelkane (Apr 28, 2008)

About 7 months, 1 month of that waiting for a motherboard, but now it was all worth it. thanks for the feedback


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 28, 2008)

great work....


----------



## steelkane (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks again tzitzibp,, Getting close to finish, the side panel is on and working great with the side fan blowing air on the cpu area, the only thing that kinda pissed me off was the hole I cut into the motherboard tray for heatsink access was in a different spot from the foxxconn board to the striker, My cpu temps were 61F at idle & with the side fan 55F idle.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 29, 2008)

That is Freakin amazing steel. The time, money and labor must have set you back a few of them "pretty penny's" everyone is always talking about. Well I should have not said "labor" because if you really enjoy doing it, its not "labor". 
I envy you guys that do these mod's. If that were me I would have thrown it into the front yard cussing it all the way there. Then probably would have taken up a large hammer or pipe and beat it till it was little tiny peices of plastic and metal. I would have ended up spending atleast 24hrs in the county jail for frightning the neighbor kids who at the time were sleeping.  

-Hogan


----------



## steelkane (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks blkhogan, I have yet to add-up the cost of the pc, as for the time & labor, I had my times of frustrations but just tried to picture the finished image in my head, and now I have a pc thats one of a kind. and more knowledge for my next build.


----------



## steelkane (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's a video of it running


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thats an awesome beast! Well done!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 29, 2008)

may I suggest you take a picture from the side, and with the help of paint or something like that, add the temps of the components.....

This way we can all see the actual airflow effect and you can use it as a temperature map!
Just an idea, since this is a big case and it would be interesting to see potential temp rises due to blocked air flow or hot air loops.... Although I doult there will be any, it will sure make you knowledge of this system complete!


----------



## steelkane (Apr 30, 2008)

tzitzibp are you looking for arrows to show intake & exhaust, then the temps to each chip. Today I finished the work on the other side panel, I used 80x15mm Hyper white led fans because of clearance then wired them to a fan box I made to help with the wire management. I was also thinking about painting the fans black, but it don't look to bad with them white.


----------



## Guru Janitor (May 1, 2008)

Wow, that is simply amazing!!! Great work comes from those who take a while to work on the project. How long did you say it took? 7 months?


----------



## steelkane (May 1, 2008)

Thank you Guru Janitor for the feedback, 7 months is a long time, but well worth it because now, My Stealth 2 Duo Turbine Mod is done, finished, up & running on my desk, Here are some pictures of it on my desk.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 1, 2008)

steelkane said:


> tzitzibp are you looking for arrows to show intake & exhaust, then the temps to each chip. Today I finished the work on the other side panel, I used 80x15mm Hyper white led fans because of clearance then wired them to a fan box I made to help with the wire management. I was also thinking about painting the fans black, but it don't look to bad with them white.



yes, more or less! some sort of airflow and temperature map (not just on chips) to show any blind spots. I 'd love to see how this beast handles heat....

and btw white fans look great. don't paint them black!


----------



## steelkane (May 2, 2008)

Not the best looking, but it shows Airflow & Temps.


----------



## steelkane (May 2, 2008)

Here's a new video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0TkVjAMMvU


----------



## tzitzibp (May 2, 2008)

the picture is what I was looking for.... thanks, man!

as for the video... I am at work at the moment and have no access to youtube.
I ´ll watch it later and let you know!


----------



## tzitzibp (May 2, 2008)

loved the case, as I watched it on youtube!
I especially liked the top half fan configuration....seems to me that you managed great airflow for both bottom and top halves of the case, with direct cooling effect on the components you specifically wanted to be cooled down, i.e. cards, HDDs.

Nothing more to say apart from... Can't wait to see your next mod!


----------



## steelkane (May 2, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> loved the case, as I watched it on youtube!
> I especially liked the top half fan configuration....seems to me that you managed great airflow for both bottom and top halves of the case, with direct cooling effect on the components you specifically wanted to be cooled down, i.e. cards, HDDs.
> 
> Nothing more to say apart from... Can't wait to see your next mod!



Thanks tzitzibp for the great feedback, all my hardware runs really cool, so everything I did worked out better then expected, the only problem I am having is it gets dusty inside fast, but I have a 2 gallon air compressor, that also cleans it out fast. as for the next mod I hope to start it soon, thanks once again for everyone here at TPU for your feedback & viewing my mod.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 3, 2008)

no problem, man... I really enjoyed watching your work!
I wish I had your talent for modding!


----------



## steelkane (Jun 5, 2008)

Just posting a screen shot after a little system tweaking, I was able to get a really good overclock, with the G-skill DDR2 800HZ memory running @ 999fsb 5-5-5-15, So far it's really stable,, I will try for 4GHZ soon,, not bad so far for running on active cooling,


----------



## steelkane (Jun 7, 2008)

As a modder, my work is never done, I'm always looking for ways to improve. Today I received some Transparent smoked black Cast Acrylic Sheet 24" x 48". My thoughts were to make a new side panel that covers the whole left side, I hope to achieve a sleeker look.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 7, 2008)

steelkane said:


> As a modder, my work is never done, I'm always looking for ways to improve. Today I received some Transparent smoked black Cast Acrylic Sheet 24" x 48". My thoughts were to make a new side panel that covers the whole left side, I hope to achieve a sleeker look.



I know what you mean.... 
hope you achieve the result you are looking for.... and stun us, again!

good luck!


----------



## steelkane (Jul 2, 2008)

After all my hard work modding, I thought I'd see how my rig does over at the modshop, If you can stop by & vote, http://www.modshop.net/battle/1105 It's a really cool site, Thanks


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow.. Amazing work heh, lotsa fans and cool theme for vista too


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

That looks AWESOME. Fancy trading it for a PC with a 1.7GHz Processor and the x1600 512mb PRO ?


----------



## steelkane (Jul 30, 2008)

Well it was a good battle over at the modshop I came in third place for July. for the win I get $200 & a copy of vista.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 30, 2008)

Steel, that is one sweet case man! I'm just ahhhh about how it looks and stoked that it took third for ya!


----------



## steelkane (Jul 31, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Steel, that is one sweet case man! I'm just ahhhh about how it looks and stoked that it took third for ya!



thanks for the sweet case, I hope to be battling in AUG, stop by if you can & vote. I believe voters get selected at random for prizes also.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm really impressed with this case, and only have a couple suggestions.  Paint the wheels and all the mesh black, then put a window below those three side fans.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 31, 2008)

steelkane said:


> thanks for the sweet case, I hope to be battling in AUG, stop by if you can & vote. I believe voters get selected at random for prizes also.



Steel, for the likes of you, i'd mask my IP just to throw thousands of votes your way! 
 Can't wait to see the Aug. ones!


----------



## steelkane (Jul 31, 2008)

@ theJesus
a couple of good suggestions,, Thanks

@ Cold Storm
Thanks for the back-up, coming in third out of I think 128 Rigs was a really awesome feeling. I do hope to see your battle votes in AUG, Thanks


----------



## steelkane (Aug 7, 2008)

Well I guess it's goodbye to the modshop. It was a lot of fun & I hope they change there mind after they see how unhappy all the modders are with the shutdown. Like a good tv show getting canceled, maybe we should send them tons of peanuts.


----------



## steelkane (Sep 29, 2008)

Well it's been some time now that I finished this mod,, This is just a small update to show some of the changes I made, I'll start with changing the coolers on my 8800GT cards, The coolers I chose are the AC Accelero S1 Rev2, & instead of using the memory coolers that come with the cooler, I will use the Custom "iandh" Memory & VRM cooling kit. Here are some photos.














































Next I will see how they fit & look inside the case.











I also added a Enzotech CNB-S1L Low Profile Forged Copper Northbridge Heatsink to the southbridge.
















And The final photo will show the new panel I made for the 3/12" drive bay.




































And the different it made was, the video temps went from 32c to 24c idle & 42c to 35c load, & 115f to 83f on the southbridge.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that is an awesome case man, great work!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2008)

Steel... Man... While I was at Compusa this past weekend, All I could think of was trying to do some crazy sweet mod like you have done. I think I'm almost there to want and do it with the Cosmos. 
Prophet style right there man!


----------



## Jeno (Sep 29, 2008)

you should put fans on them passive coolers just for a bit of ocing headroom


----------



## steelkane (Sep 30, 2008)

@jbunch07
Thanks & Glad to see you like the case, It's been with me for a long time.

@Cold Storm
Compusa in no longer in Chicago, That was a good store what a shame, Cosmos is a awesome case to mod, I really think you'll have fun with it, If you need any help with the modding, just ask.

@Jeno
There's more then enough airflow, 120mm fan blowing air on the second SLI card from the bottom & 4 120mm fans in front cooling off the whole bottom half.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2008)

nice mod, what case did you startout with, Chieftec?


----------



## steelkane (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks eidairaman1, APEX Supercase
http://arstechnica.com/reviews/4q99/supercase/apex-atxft-1.html


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2008)

ya the Case i have is from 2001- Antec SX830 (30=300 watt PSU) its a EATX Capable SOHO Case, yours sort of looks like this one (Altho thats a Full Tower).


----------



## steelkane (Sep 30, 2008)

I remember that case,, & worked on a few of them,, nice case, have you modded yours at all.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2008)

steelkane said:


> I remember that case,, & worked on a few of them,, nice case, have you modded yours at all.



I don't have the resources or time to do such mods, only thing I did was max the fans out (4x80 MM= 2 front 2 rear). Used a Old 120 MM to 80 MM fan adapter so I could use my 120 MM fan on a Thermalright SI-97, Modular PSU (Antec NEO HE 500) best possible Cable routing (doesn't look good but it doesn't obstruct Airflow to the CPU/Ram/Chipset, cards, HDs)

With the motherboard i have, the CPU sits further back in the Case, and the case has snap in Fan mounts, i wound up mounting the aft fan mounts externally of the case (Airflow is the same regardless if internal or external, used some twist ties like safety wire (you'd have to look really hard to see them heh) I have some Pictures on here somewhere, i just don't remember what topic tho.


----------



## red268 (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks great, diffinately one to be very proud of!!


----------



## steelkane (Sep 30, 2008)

@eidairaman1
Well, at least you built your own, instead of buying one from best buy or other, Thanks again for viewing my log. 

@red268
Thank you, I am proud of this build, not only because it's my personal pc that I use everyday, but I also use it for show, when a customer comes over & needs there case modded. this shows my work & detail that I try to put into every mod I do,


----------



## steelkane (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello everyone I entered my rig in another contest, over at 
http://moddingcomp.custompc.co.uk/
stop by & vote if you can,, Thanks much.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Kane you know how you were asking about my machine

i found the pics of it, bear in mind this is with a Phone Camera

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=724183&postcount=204


----------



## steelkane (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice, that was a really good case when new. There's allot of mods that can be done to that case. if you ever want to do some modding to it,, I could help with some Ideals. Thanks for showing.


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 26, 2008)

steelkane said:


> Hello everyone I entered my rig in another contest, over at
> http://moddingcomp.custompc.co.uk/
> stop by & vote if you can,, Thanks much.



I registered and gave u my vote! 10 ofcourse!!! 
U know my opinion about your work...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 27, 2008)

the first image appeared yellow because of the background lighting, it is actually beige, same color since it was brand new.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 27, 2008)

beige,, I'm glad to see that color out of style, some fresh white paint would look great on that case. A little sanding & some primer, Then about $15 worth of paint from walmart, If you want to give it a go I could walk you though the process.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 27, 2008)

i will probably do some mods to this one once i get a place, time and resources, but i think that will occur after i build a new machine, i don't want to break this one down until i have another operational unit.

My Ideas would to replace all the 80 mm fans with 120s. and Probably pain this case a flat grey or something, if possible use Orange LEDS for some fans and keep the Blue 1s.

There was some 38x100 Fans from noctua or was it Xigmatech that would produce more CFM than mine and had lower Sound pressure.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 27, 2008)

Good plan & Ideals, I hope to see it in the project log.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 27, 2008)

great hand work , nice modding , new idea's


----------



## steelkane (Dec 24, 2008)

In this post, I wanted to Thanks to kyle2020, for informing me that my stealth mod is in this months issue of CustomPC Mag, I entered a Mod Of The Summer contest there, & placed 6th, but never thought they were going to put my Rig in there mag. My first Mag, I'm the happiest guy on earth right now,, that all the X-mas present I need. Thanks you very much kyle202. He sent me what it said, I looked here in Chicago for a copy of the Mag but haven't found it yet. Here's what it said, With a Photo.


"Stealth 2 Duo By Steel Kane"

Stealth 2 Duo Turbine was another beefcake contender. This colossal tank of a PC was designed to show that you could build a hot rod SLI system without resorting to water cooling, and the Turbine in the name is an accurate reflection of the number of fans involved. Those wheels on the base of the case aren't just for looks, either. They not only allow for airflow from the bottom of the case, they're also the only things that make this heavyweight machine remotely transportable.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 24, 2008)

Im going to try and scan or photo the magazine page onto here possibly boxing day, so keep your eyes peeled!

And again, no worries for the heads up Steel


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow Steel. I just now am going through this thread and at the end I see your PC got into a magazine. Amazing work man! Very very nicely done. I wish I had skills and most of all the patience to modify cases like you do. Congrats on the magazine photo and 10+++/10 from me for a rating. That is a monster of a case! Awesome job!


----------



## steelkane (Dec 25, 2008)

I would consider myself as a little guy in the modding world,, Meaning, I dont have cnc machines, laser cutters or any other heavy hitters tools,, just good old tools that get the job done, Getting in a mag,, no matter how big or small it is,, Is an awesomely big deal to me. Thanks batmang for your comments & viewing my log,, This forum has so many topics, I get lost at times.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 4, 2009)

New Video posted on youtube, showing the new V8 cooler, This video was made by a friend of mine, I think he does a kick-ass job on them, I hope you enjoy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m488PjlVws8


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 4, 2009)

@ steelkane: just been browsing through the Feb issue of Custom PC (UK) and saw your rig featured (p116-18). always nice to see someone i see in here in a national PC magazine. well done, mate!


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 4, 2009)

At page one you were like ! to me.

Now you are like !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 4, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> @ steelkane: just been browsing through the Feb issue of Custom PC (UK) and saw your rig featured (p116-18). always nice to see someone i see in here in a national PC magazine. well done, mate!



already told him


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> already told him



hey man, don't take that away from me, lol. i want to wish him well too!


----------



## steelkane (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for wishing me well, & thanks to everyone that's posted in this thread, from day one building this rig has been awesome, Now to have it seen by all that look threw the pages of Custom PC Mag. That is a really great feeling, I just wish I could get a copy to make it more of a reality for me. Thanks once again TPU members, I hope to bring more in the future.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 10, 2009)

CustomPC was nice enough to send me a copy, because I couldn't find it nowhere,


----------



## domy85 (Jan 10, 2009)

Woot, going to frame it?


----------



## steelkane (Jan 10, 2009)

Hell yeah, going out later to find a nice frame


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 11, 2009)

congrats on the feature steel!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 11, 2009)

holy freakin crap.
nice work, sk!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 11, 2009)

told you you were famous 

Description was spot on too. I honestly love this build!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 11, 2009)

congrats, steel!

you deserve all the glory!


----------



## steelkane (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone, It sure is an awesome feeling, Thanks again for the comments, But i thought I was going to lose everything, Thursday night about 1:30am I was in the computer room & my girls & brother were sleeping, when I herd someone POUNDING on my front door, I was like who the hell is that, I open the front door & the teen girl from upstairs yells, "THERE"S A FIRE GET OUT" I was like OH SHIT, RAN & woke my Girls & brother up, My girls were like whats wrong dad, I said girls there's a fire upstairs, Put you stuff on & get outside, Then me & my brother grab a fire extinguisher each & run upstairs, I got 2 feet into the door & the smoke was so dam thick I couldn't even see in front of me & really hard to breath,  as this was happening I said to my brother,, this is a big fire, were not going to stop it, we then ran back downstairs & the smoke was already coming into my place from the back, so we got out & the fire trucks just started to come, as long as my girls were safe, Outside I asked the girl from upstairs what happen, she said, she woke up & the fire was in here room up to the ceiling, it was her heater in her room that started the wires inside the wall on fire, I hate them heaters, The firemen did a awesome job at putting out the fire, but the whole top floor was badly burned & not livable, mine & the one under me smell, like smoke with that black shit all over the place, My girls room & the back room were I keep all the storage stuff got all wet from the water & my girls are at my dad's house & I'm cleaning, what a mess. Saturday about 2:00pm I go to check the mail & seen my Magazine. good timing, I told my girls the magazine came & they said that was good news & they can't wait to get home & see it. What a weekend I had


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 11, 2009)

glad to read you are all just OK... You were all lucky that the girl upstairs did not pass out from the fumes.... don' t even want to think about it! I had a similar experience about 5 or so years ago and I know how you must feel! If I was within a roadtrips' distance I 'd come and help with cleaning. Honest!

The smell is going to be there for days....


----------



## steelkane (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks tzitzibp, That was a nice offer thank you.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 11, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Thanks tzitzibp, That was a nice offer thank you.


glad to hear you're all alright.
is the stealth2duo ok?


----------



## steelkane (Jan 12, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> glad to hear you're all alright.
> is the stealth2duo ok?



Thanks, stealth rig is good, I"m cleaning out the back room were I was storing stuff, everything got wet, Now that I have everything out of there, I think I can make it into a little shop, I'll post pictures when it's done.Funny thing, I've lived here for 7 years & always wanted to turn that room into a workshop, But never seem to have the time to do it,, Well now, I guess sometimes you need a big push to get it done. I had that push this week.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 12, 2009)

got any waterlogged pc parts worth selling?


----------



## steelkane (Jan 12, 2009)

Nothing really, just older cases, stock fans, stock intel heatsinks, tons of cables of all kinds, spare parts that I took out of cases, basically just stuff I keep around thinking it could be used someday in a mod. Maybe by the time I'm 90 I'll mod them all.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 12, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Nothing really, just older cases, stock fans, stock intel heatsinks, tons of cables of all kinds, spare parts that I took out of cases, basically just stuff I keep around thinking it could be used someday in a mod. Maybe by the time I'm 90 I'll mod them all.



how much for the silver chenming case in the bottom right?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow. I'm happy to hear that you, your kids, and brother is doing good! and safe! Hope you can clean it up fairly quick!

Glad to see about the mag... Much respect. Much respect!


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 12, 2009)

Hefty story SK, good to hear everyone came out alive...


----------



## steelkane (Jan 12, 2009)

The case is a Chenming 601 Aluminum, It's dusty but in good shape, here a few pics, PM me an offer.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2009)

RM, I see what your doing!! Think it would work great since you all ready have yours! Mod time!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 12, 2009)

I really would love a case like that just to mod over time, possibly slap a triple rad in there, you know, make it 100% what I want, however i just cannot find a case like that in the UK.

Im after a rocketfish actually, so if anyone sees one, let me know!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 12, 2009)

steelkane said:


> The case is a Chenming 601 Aluminum, It's dusty but in good shape, here a few pics, PM me an offer.
> 
> [pics]



check the case in my specs 

i absolutely love the chenming cases, i think there's a certain class about them...
yhpm.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> check the case in my specs
> 
> i absolutely love the chenming cases, i think there's a certain class about them...
> yhpm.



I will say, if I didn't see the cosmos at Compusa, you know I would of got the same case! Also, yhpm Random!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2009)

i really do hope to build a machine, i just dont like how narrow full towers are towards the aft, youd think the taller they get the longer they get, despite my case being as old as it is, it will accommodate the current high end graphics cards.


----------



## Charper2013 (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks Great Man..
Avatar Fits Perfectly!


----------



## steelkane (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks, The only case I want to buy is a TJ07, other then that I have enough to work with. I hope for my next build to be a TJ07 full water using an i7 setup. but I dont upgrade that much as my builds last a really long time.


----------

